# Help with all 2015 Tax Questions!



## Tim M (Jan 25, 2016)

In 2015, Uber and LYFT will be sending out 1099s for drivers who made over $600. This is different from the previous year, where you had to have $20,000 in driver commissions to receive a 1099.

First, we need to use the gross fares amount given to us on the 1099 to figure out taxable income.

*Income*
Gross Fares (Part I Line 1 of Schedule C)

*Expenses*
Less: Tolls (Part II Line 10 of Schedule C)
Less: Split Fare Fees (Part II Line 10 of Schedule C)
Less: Safe Rides Fees (Part II Line 10 of Schedule C)
Less: Phone Fees (Part II Line 27a - Other Expenses of Schedule C)
Less: Uber/LYFT Fees (Part II Line 10 of Schedule C)
Less: Mileage Fees (Part II Line 9 of Schedule C) - See Note 1.
Less: Other Expenses (Part II Line 27a - Other Expenses of Schedule C) - See Note 2.
= Total Expenses (Line 28 of Schedule C) - See Note 2.

Income - Expenses = (Line 29 of Schedule C).
*And this will flow to Line 12 on Page 1 of your 1040.

Note 1: This is assuming you took deductions by the mile and not by the actual car maintenance and fuel fees, here's how you calculate your mileage deduction.

Miles Driven x *57.5 cents. This was 56 cents in 2014.*

Note 2: Other Miscellaneous expenses not attributed to fuel or maintenance fees. For example, I deduct my car mount and car chargers that are there specifically for passengers.

Stay tuned for a post explaining how and when Uber and LYFT drivers are supposed to make quarterly estimated tax payments!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

"This is different from the previous year, where you had to have $20,000 in driver commissions to receive a 1099." 
The limit has never been $20,000. Its been $600 for quite a few years now. Lots of people on here received 1099's last year and made a lot less than $20,000 including me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> "This is different from the previous year, where you had to have $20,000 in driver commissions to receive a 1099."
> The limit has never been $20,000. Its been $600 for quite a few years now. Lots of people on here received 1099's last year and made a lot less than $20,000 including me.


Isn't there something about 20K and a 1099K, as opposed to the 1099misc?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Isn't there something about 20K and a 1099K, as opposed to the 1099misc?


I kinda remember something about that but I don't know, I just know I got a 1099k last year and didn't make anywhere near $20,000 with Uber!


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah a 1099-K is required after 200 transactions and $20,000 BUT you can file them even if the recipient does not meet these requirements. Uber seems to file them for everyone, regardless of what they earn.


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> Yeah a 1099-K is required after 200 transactions and $20,000 BUT you can file them even if the recipient does not meet these requirements. Uber seems to file them for everyone, regardless of what they earn.


Hi - as far as mileage goes, it shows I drive 11000 miles on my uber 1099 - but in reality I drove at least twice that. It is not showing period 1 and period2 mileage. Do I add those two periods to the actual mileage?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Midlife51 said:


> Hi - as far as mileage goes, it shows I drive 11000 miles on my uber 1099 - but in reality I drove at least twice that. It is not showing period 1 and period2 mileage. Do I add those two periods to the actual mileage?


You can claim "dead" miles, but the IRS says you need a contemporaneous written mileage log. Opinions vary, but at minimum you need the date, starting and ending odometer readings for each shift you drove and were actively seeking or returning from pings/trips.


----------

